# Problem with logging in



## lyndalou (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been a member for several years. Lately, I have been shut out and had to register a new password. Since then, I have had to log in each time I try to reply to a post or send a new post.  How can this be fixed so that i am automatically logged in each time I access DC?

Lyndalou


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2011)

Did you click the Remember Me box? And is your computer set up to allow cookies?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

You might try deleting the "cookie" for DiscussCooking. Cookies save previous information and deleteing them is the only way to include new data, such as sign-in info. Go into your browser "tools, options, privacy, show cookies button and scroll down until you see "Discusscooking.com" cookie, select it by clicking on it and then press the "remove cookie" button. You should then be able to go back and sign-in with your new information and your user name and password, and then select the "remember me" check box. That should be it. It should remember you from now on.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 8, 2011)

Also, if you use bookmarks or favorites, delete the current link and save your new one.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2011)

So did any of these suggestions help, Lyndalou?
Inquiring minds want to know


----------

